# Reccomended "must have" arborist books



## stewartglenn (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys

What are some of your all time favorite reference books for arboriculture? I`m looking for THE "cant put it down" book to expand my tree-care horizon.

Stew


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 19, 2004)

*If you Really want to know fungus...*

It's still out of print last I heard, but there are copies around. FUNGAL STRATEGIES OF WOOD DECAY IN TREES 


In 1878, in Germany, as I learned in Forestry 101, the modern science of tree care was born with the publication of Robert Hartig’s text on tree disease. This landmark book described the parasitic mode of life of Armillaria on Scots pine and documented the breakdown of cell walls by Phellinus pini. In 1863, Schacht had described the invasion of cell walls by fungal hyphae. Lacking the tools necessary for a closer analysis, but building on Schacht’s work, Hartig postulated that enzymes secreted by fungal hyphae dissolved lignin and caused secondary cell walls to collapse. As a result, wood would become worthless, and trees would fall down.

In 2000, in Germany, the science of tree care took a great leap forward. Building on the work of Hartig, Shigo and many others, Francis W.F.M.R. Schwarze, Julia Engels and Claus Mattheck published "Fungal Strategies of Wood Decay in Trees". Now available worldwide, and made readily accessible to English speakers thanks to the superlative translation work of William Linnard, this book shows the reader an entirely new way of looking at decay in trees. By understanding fungus-tree interaction more completely, the tree manager can make decisions about how to handle infected trees with more certainty. 

More certainty is certainly needed today. Many authorities tell tree managers that infections by Armillaria, Ganoderma, Inonotus and other fungi are considered sufficient cause for immediate removal of the tree for fear of failure. However, based on over ten years of research, Schwarze tells us “…the mere occurrence of a fungus fruit body on a tree does not indicate the extent of the decay…Degradation processes, host differences and environmental conditions are too diverse…decays often affect only a small amount of wood in the tree, so that stability and safety are not impaired.”

The book begins with a review of wood anatomy, focusing on the layered structure of the cell wall. Readers of Mattheck’s earlier work will recognize the hedgehog demonstrating the mechanical stresses within the tree. By listening to this “body language” spoken inside the tree, the diagnostician may “hear” the decay spread--and sometimes stop. With magnification up to 1000x, the reader is able to see clearly the action of the fungus in the cells, and the reaction of the trees to the attack. 

Fungal pathology is reviewed next; the brown, white and soft rots. Much advanced information on soft rots, which were first described by Schacht in 1863, is presented. For instance, research by Schwarze et al prove what Sinclair, Lyon and Johnson saw indications of in 1987—that Hypoxylon deustum (a.k.a. Ustulina deusta) causes a soft rot in the sapwood of various trees. This is just one example of a pathogen shifting strategies, from saprophyte to parasite, or from enzyme-secreting to hyphae-growing that the authors note, especially on moisture-stressed trees.

Chapter Three, the heart of the book, is devoted to Fungus-Host Combinations. For a diagnostician of limited understanding, such as the reviewer, the illustrations here tell the tale of fungal pathology better than a thousand words. First, electron micrographs take the eye into intercellular and intracellular space, where the chemical battles take place. Then, three-dimensional anatomic drawings paint a distinct picture of the disease and the defense. Finally photographs, of standing trees and cross-sections, show what we all see in real life when a rotting tree is cut down and cut up.

By pulling the eye and the mind from the inside of the tree to the outside and back again, the book allows the reader to exhaustively examine what takes place when fungus and tree combine. Still, as Schwarze says, “it requires an effort to understand these…’trials of strength’…the only sensible approach to predicting the future expansion of a decay…” Or termination of a decay process; for he and others have observed, “many trees, old and young, in which a decay has been successfully compartmentalized”. The authors note why “stress treatment” fertilization of struggling trees often backfires—decay fungi thrive on excess nitrogen.



Chapter 4 begins with the compartmentalization model, and verifies that theory with microscopic assessment. Since most fungi which endanger trees’ stability work from the inside out, the ways that trees resist that outward spread are reviewed at some length. Xylem rays can be the trees’ Achilles Heels, the pathogens’ paths of least resistance. Similarly, xylem cracks produced by rapid drying after removal of a branch are “motorways” for infection, so the authors suggest that “the use of wound sealants could be quite successful against wound parasites. However there is still a great need for research here.” When large branches must be removed, experimenting with sealants seems preferable to opening the heartwood to decay.

Throughout the book, we are reminded that the tree’s vitality and its energy reserves are the most important factors in making a prognosis. Since fungal spores are present throughout the air, soil and water that surrounds the tree, it is the arborist’s first and constant task to make trees stronger and more resistant to any attack. If fungus gets a foothold in a tree, following the discoveries within "Fungal Strategies of Wood Decay in Trees" can lead to a program for managing the tree to resist decay and retain and increase its value.

Well, you asked for it. It's not an esy read, but it expanded my horizon farther than anything since A New Tree Biology.


----------



## ORclimber (Mar 20, 2004)

Amazon listed 4 copies, now there are 3 .


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Down to two. Thanks Guy. *


Wow guys my day just started and you already made it! Don't expect to get all the message on the first read; it took me 3 and more for some parts. It's a real brain-stretcher. 

ISA was thinking about carrying it--if you think they should, it'd be good for them to hear from you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stewartglenn _
> *Guys
> 
> What are some of your all time favorite reference books for arboriculture? I`m looking for THE "cant put it down" book to expand my tree-care horizon.
> ...



The disease and insect companion bboks by Sinclair, Johnson & Lyons.

Of course Harris et all "Arboriculture".

Matthecks writings are sometimes hard to pick up, but have a lot of "food for thought" in them.

Enough of Shigo's writings have been used in more current work so I now recomend reading them after getting Harris and Mattheck. Except, that is, for the deacy picture book.


----------



## Mahk (Mar 22, 2004)

JPS;

What do you mean by 'decay picture book'?

Tree Anatomy?

Mahk


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2004)

It's an old pub, something like a pictoral guide to tree decay around the world.

It's a compialtion of some of his favorite discection and evaluation fotos.

Here it is; 

"A photo guide to the patterns of discoloration and decay in living northern hardwood trees," 

by Alex L. Shigo and Edwin H. Larson 

Upper Darby, Pa., Northeastern Forest Experiment Station, 1969.

And the call number at the Milwauked County Federated library- 634.96 S555


----------

